
Ask HN: Are there any CRUD boilerplates available to use with existing DB? - SnowingXIV
I have a mysql database that&#x27;s got plenty of tables and I can establish the relationships and after looking at a lot of popular saas solutions (sf&#x2F;zoho&#x2F;etc) often they come short with arbitrary limits and I rather just work directly with sql myself.<p>Thinking about just hosting my own so I can do 1M+ imports without an issue (well in this case I just hook up the database!)<p>Looking to bootstrap it pretty quickly. Simple crud with search and auth.
======
Cozumel
Yii (PHP) www.yiiframework.com lets you set up CRUD very quickly with a
database, it handles all the relationships too.

